# DP and feeling physically off-balance



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Since getting DP I have had almost constant issues with feeling off-balance, nearly falling over (and sometimes actually falling over) and generally being clumsy. I guess officially it would be called "spatial disorientation."

Anyone else get this? It can be quite embarrassing and really affects my confidence.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm actually quite clumsy around the house. Tripping, staggering on things that have been there forever. I think with DP I do it more now that you mention it. I've had DP for years, yeh I think it's thrown off my perception at times. Don't let it bother you so much!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Our motor skills are affected. This is why some people feel drunk or high when they are not. I used to be very good at baseball, I could catch anything. But after I got DP I could not catch at all!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> Since getting DP I have had almost constant issues with feeling off-balance, nearly falling over (and sometimes actually falling over) and generally being clumsy. I guess officially it would be called "spatial disorientation."
> 
> Anyone else get this? It can be quite embarrassing and really affects my confidence.


Absolutely. I had DP/DR since a little girl, but before the episode that brought a horrible wave of it upon me (that became chronic) I had several horrible dizzy episodes. This isn't uncommon. Also, when a teen I had all sorts of balance issues. There's always been a vague connection that this could be a vestibular disorder, but I think DP/DR can come with vestibular disorders. Not the other way around.

Over the years, the dizziness has subsided. Now and again I'll have a bad vertigo attack out of no where. But the dizziness and feeling off balance, feeling I was going to faint, etc.... it just slowly went away, and the DP/DR (in my case) took over.

Also, this hasn't happened in a while, but when I have been BADLY depressed and slept too much, I have awakened BADLY DP/DR. In that state, I really "can't feel myself" and trip, etc. For years I've also had a tendency to hit the side of one side of a doorway I'm passing through. IDK. As you get older, balance problems are also not uncommon -- think that's something different.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

PS, where did you find that running llama/banana avatar. If I save the gif it doesn't move. I've never figured those things out, LOL.


----------

